# What is needed to purchase a car?



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a UAE resident VISA and a US driver license. What else do I need in order to purchase a car? I am waiting for my UAE ID card, so I can get a UAE driver license.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The last post in this thread details both the buying and selling side:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...210-cars-driving-questions-49.html#post921304

Would recommend you get your driving license sorted before finalizing a deal, as it is a requirement for getting the car's registration/title transferred to your name.. Hope that helps..


----------



## T.Jabri (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess until you get your UAE ID, you should go to any driving school, and show them your US driving license, and they will advise you with what you should do exactly.

I am telling you that because licensing lows are changing from time to time, and the number of lessons you need to get before you apply for UAE driving license is different from one nationality to another, and since you have a US license, I guess you will need less number of lessons, or maybe non.

You are not allowed to drive a car with your US license since you have a residence visa, if you have a visit visa then you can do so, but with the residence visa you have to get a UAE driving license, however, you may purchase a car by submitting one of your friends driving license, so the car registration will be in your name, but still you are not allowed to drive it until you get your driving license, otherwise you will get a fine.

Hope thats help.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

no lessons required for US drivers.

just go to the RTA and pay them 410 AED, and pick up a UAE license.

you need:
passport
visa
passport photo
EID card, or EID proof of application form
US license
photocopies of all of the above
NOC letter from your sponsor (in Arabic)
time 
patience

job done!


----------

